# Let me see some pics of TBHs made NOT using a table saw!



## JaiPea (Sep 27, 2005)

What difference in appearance are you expecting between a TBH built with one vs the other? 

When you say 'hand tools' do you mean powered or unpowered? 

If you use a tabletop cutting technique with guides your cuts can be just as accurate with a skilsaw as a tablesaw. 

In the hands of someone who grew up without power tools the results can be at least as good because they are more likely to be skilled woodworkers than most users of tablesaws. 

BTW, the bold font in your post looks 'pugnacious', and am not sure that's what you intended.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't see why you'd need a tablesaw to build a TBH. You could event accomplish the whole task with nothing other than dimension lumber and an old-fashioned hand saw with miter box in short order. Tablesaw definitely makes woodworking easier...I suppose ripping/resawing top bars might pose some trouble.


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

I just want to see some really nice looking TBHs made with hand tools(non powered). I am not saying it can not be done, just that I would like to see a few pics.


----------



## Cooties (Mar 17, 2007)

I can get the same results using a miter box and a back saw to cut the lumber. To make decorative cuts use a Stanley # 45 combination plane, used for making molding by hand. I just purchased ruff cut cherry for My next TBH if I have the time I will make it by hand and email you a few pictures.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never made one with a hand saw, but I made a few with just a skil saw.


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

I would like that!

thx







Cooties said:


> I can get the same results using a miter box and a back saw to cut the lumber. To make decorative cuts use a Stanley # 45 combination plane, used for making molding by hand. I just purchased ruff cut cherry for My next TBH if I have the time I will make it by hand and email you a few pictures.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

MrGreenThumb:

You wouldn’t happen to be Amish? If that’s the case I can understand your interest in not using power tools. If your not why would you want to? I remember pumping water by hand and watching my grandpa plow with horses. But for some very good reasons we don’t do that anymore either.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I would like that!

The KTBH was done with nothing but a skil saw:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

I cut all the boards, ripped all the top bars and ripped the triangle pieces for the guides. After that, I bought a cheap table saw for about $60 for the next one and have been glad I did.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

My special construction request is to see someone build a TBH with nothing but a tree and a Swiss Army knife. Just kidding


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike:

To make rabbits and lap joints what kind of tablesaw would be needed...not expensive.










Michael Bush said:


> >I would like that!
> 
> The KTBH was done with nothing but a skil saw:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
> ...


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

I've done a lot of woodworking, by hand and via power. I can crosscut a board just as accurately with my Japanese pull saw as I can with my tablesaw, or very nearly so, and I can rip with acceptable accuracy. I enjoy using hand tools when I am only making a quick cut or few. But when it comes to making a pile of parts, I naturally move over to the tablesaw, because I want to get it done fast. I usually set up a stop block so that once I measure and get it all set, I can make accurate, consistent cuts of any number of pieces without measuring each one. The tablesaw cuts somewhat faster than a handsaw, but skipping the repetitive measuring steps (not the first one, of course) takes a lot of time out of the project, and besides, my tired, old arms can't stand up to a full day of pushing & pulling a hand saw.

So, building a TBH with hand tools is a very simple thing for me. But I have always opted for the power tools because it's easier and I am unabashedly lazy.


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

Mr Green Thumb, You can cut laps and rabbets with any old power saw that can rip a board, if you are willing to make the cut, move the fence 1/8", make another cut, etc. Or you can cut the two outside cuts and use a chisel to remove the wood between them.

It's easier if you get a dado set for your tablesaw. You can buy the cheapest Delta or Sears tabletop tablesaw (BTW, I don't recommend Sears power tools) and it will get the job done. The cheaper saws don't make your work any easier because they have built-in shortcomings for which you have to compensate. For example, my son has an old tablesaw whose fence bends easily. To get a good rip you have to clamp it down at the end opposite its fence handle, making sure to get it parrallel to the blade each time. That makes the setup so finicky that it takes an inordinate amount of your time & attention. But for all that, it has produced some fine furniture.

The cheapest tablesaw I would consider is the ryobi BT3100 at about $100-150, but I'd consider it a throw away. The least expensive one I'd enjoy using would be a Ridgid 10" with cast iron table (avail. at Home Despot) at about $500-550. That's a lot of money, but not for a good tablesaw. You can spend LOTS more than that.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.biobees.com

You don't need power tools, but they help.


----------

